# The Day After



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

So I ran into this tv/movie from 1983. Sort of an 80esque prepper themed bit about a soviet invasion of west Germany leading to nuclear war.

has a bit of a V feel to it.


----------



## Reptilicus (Jan 4, 2014)

Have seen this movie numerous times. A good one to watch and kind of gives a new outlook on certain things. But you have to remember at the same time it's Hollywood.


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

I was talking to my partner about this movie just the other day and could NOT for the life of me remember the name of it. Thanks!

I loved the early 80's "propaganda" movies about Russian attacks and invasions, like this and Red Dawn. Now we've moved to the everything being about the North Koreans with the new Red Dawn, Olympus Has Fallen...

Good Times! :razz:


----------



## ijustdontknow (Jun 3, 2013)

Thanks for posting. I was in high school when that aired. The world and threats are different today..yet very similar.


----------



## Maxxdad (Feb 5, 2014)

Has anyone read (I know, I know a Marine talking about reading) One Second After?

Worth the time? Lots of pictures? (Just trying to beat you to the punch)


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Wasn't Red Dawn produced because of the politics presented in the Day After or was that another movies where we hot nuked?


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

I remember cutting out of work early to rush home and watch The Day After when I was in jr high or very early high school. Red Dawn is still one of my favorite movies to watch when Mrs Inor and I want to remember what it was like when Americans were proud to be Americans. Just like, Army of Darkness is one of my favorite movies to watch when I want to remember what it was like to have a sense of humor.


----------



## ijustdontknow (Jun 3, 2013)

Red dawn is one of my favorites too. Who wouldn't take to the hills and fight the Ruskies! 

Maxxdad I have read One Second After, it is a very good read and highly recommended.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

I second, or third, the recomendation of One seconD After.
The original Red Dawn is in my top five, of all time , ever movies.


----------



## PalmettoTree (Jun 8, 2013)

I do not usually watch long links. Odd growing up through the 50s and 60s I never feared or worried about such. I do not feel feat today but with Putin/Obama there is reason to worry.


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

Maxxdad said:


> Has anyone read (I know, I know a Marine talking about reading) One Second After?
> 
> Worth the time? Lots of pictures? (Just trying to beat you to the punch)


One Second After is a MUST read IMHO. Be ready to see your Prep budget double though...


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

I just downloaded One second after, and Lights out pdfs, onto my cellphone. FREE. Just takes a little digging and searching. I have read both.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Maxxdad said:


> Has anyone read (I know, I know a Marine talking about reading) One Second After?
> 
> Worth the time? Lots of pictures? (Just trying to beat you to the punch)


Hey Maxx
One Second After and Lights Out are excellent reads. Thoroughly enjoyed them both.


----------



## vandelescrow (Nov 17, 2012)

There was another movie that came out around the same time as Day After I can't remember the name. It was about a boy in a small community that would go to a neighbors house that had a HAM radio after a nuke attack and they would scan the frequencies hoping to hear other survivors. Any one know this one?

Maxx, One Second After is what got me started in prepping.


----------



## Maxxdad (Feb 5, 2014)

Thanks Team!


----------



## Coppertop (Dec 20, 2013)

Just got done reading One Second After--- +1 on reading it. Very good information on how life could be after SHTF


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Don't you think the authors deserve just compensation for their work?



Deebo said:


> I just downloaded One second after, and Lights out pdfs, onto my cellphone. FREE. Just takes a little digging and searching. I have read both.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Ripon said:


> Don't you think the authors deserve just compensation for their work?


I do not know about One Second After, but Lights Out was put out by the author for free originally. I bought both in hardcopy just because I prefer reading a real book rather than an e-reader.


----------



## machinejjh (Nov 13, 2012)

Read both, and supported the authors by buying actual books. Both good reads, very insightful.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

I actually have given away multiple copies of both, that I paid for. All thou I purchased them second hand, at charity or thrift stores.
I am not advocating not buying the hard copies, just stating the obvious that there are pdf's out there. 
One thing I love about buying these books at the thrift stores is that I can just give them to someone, and hope they "open one persons eyes".


----------



## Coppertop (Dec 20, 2013)

Which "Lights Out" is everyone referring to? I am finding about 15 books with that title on Amazon. Thanks


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Coppertop said:


> Which "Lights Out" is everyone referring to? I am finding about 15 books with that title on Amazon. Thanks


I cannot speak for everyone else, but I am referring to this one:

Lights Out: David Crawford: 9780615427355: Amazon.com: Books


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Yep I give One Second After to my students, along with a "what are you going to do" test. Man they hate that!



Deebo said:


> I actually have given away multiple copies of both, that I paid for. All thou I purchased them second hand, at charity or thrift stores.
> I am not advocating not buying the hard copies, just stating the obvious that there are pdf's out there.
> One thing I love about buying these books at the thrift stores is that I can just give them to someone, and hope they "open one persons eyes".


----------



## Coppertop (Dec 20, 2013)

Thanks Inor!!!!!!


----------



## SurvivalistApothecary (Apr 30, 2014)

This film is excellent!! Threads is a little more gritty though. After embarrassing bodies I think I'll pop it on whilst I do my clinic report!! Cheers


----------

